# Winter Wild Adventure Race



## sandrad (Nov 15, 2005)

Come join us in Snowmass CO, January 21st, 2006 for the Winter Wild Adventure Race.
Secret Course until race day!
Touring
SKiing or Snowboarding
Navigation
Beacon Search
Rappel
Self Contained
Cash Prizes
www.utemountaineer.com for complete details.
(970)925-2849


----------

